# B&S 18hp engine blowing white smoke on startup and shut down



## tjct12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello,

Im hoping someone can provide me with some help. I just purchased a 2003 troy bilt rider ltx1842 with B&S 18.0 I/C OHV engine. the model number is 13ap609g063. The tractor works great and does a nice job cutting. The other day i started it and after running for a few minutes it started to let out tons of white smoke. i turned it off and noticed that the oil level was too high. After removing all the oil from the tractor i noticed that gas was mixed in with the oil causing the oil level to be really high. I have sense then cleaned the carb and installed a shut off valve so the carb is no longer over filling and letting gas into the oil. 

Now i have a new problem the tractor will let out a puff of white smoke when i first start it and when i turn it off. While i am cutting it runs great and the engine is not making any noises. Any ideas why this is happening?


also i took the breather hose off of the carb and noticed that while it is running a little white smoke comes out of the tube almost like it is moving from the engine into the carb. Is this normal?

Thanks
tjct12


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Thinking that since you had gas in the oil, maybe blow by from the rings. If you are using 10w30, try a straight weight 30 or 40, for the time being.

BG


----------



## tjct12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will give that a try.

Ive read some other posts and some people have mentioned the breather possibly being clogged. I followed the rubber tube from the carb to the breather and its connected to a small plate that is bolted onto the engine directly under the gears that the starter attach to when cranking the engine. If i decide to open it up what should i be looking for that would indicate it is blocked?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Take the breather off, clean it with like spray carb cleaner. On the inside 
(backside) check to see if the disc has a space of about .045 between the disc and the body. (This info is from an old BS service book)

But yes, a bad breather can cause smoking. The engine needs a vacuum in the crank case.

Let us know.

BG


----------



## v1_0 (Dec 8, 2008)

tjct12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Now i have a new problem the tractor will let out a puff of white smoke when i first start it and when i turn it off. While i am cutting it runs great and the engine is not making any noises. Any ideas why this is happening?


Please verify the color of the smoke. 

White smoke = water. 
Bluish smoke = oil. 
Black smoke = rich mixture.

Unless you are putting something like seafoam, etc. in...


----------



## tjct12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for everyones info. I called a small engine repair guy over and it turns out the mower was buring oil. The piston ring and head gasket needed to be replaced. Its running like new now.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to us and letting us know.

BG


----------

